# Devils Lake Fishing Report 11/11



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

It's that time of the year when very few fisherman still make it out. Those going
out are reporting that walleye fishing's been a bit hit and miss. Some of the more
consistent spots have been the Golden Highway in the Flats, the sunken roads in
Pelican, the bridges, the point by the Dome house, the Ft. Totten/Cactus area, Five
Crows, and Rocky & Military Points. Anglers are trolling cranks such as shad raps
or reef runners on the sunken roads and jigging the points and bridges. Pike are
being caught in along with the walleyes. White bass and perch fishing have been
quite slow. Once again Ed's is having it's annual Buck and Doe contest. The
heaviest buck winner receives a blackpowder rifle and accessory kit. The heaviest
doe winner receives an electric meat grinder. All entrants are eligible for
drawings for gift certificates and rod/reel combos. Pictures of the bucks are
posted on our website at www.edsbaitshop.com.


----------

